# Cast Nettin Mullet



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Where will be the best place to net some mullet during the next week?


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

I see huge schools all the time at the octagon next to bob sikes bridge.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Auburn. I guess I should have been a little more specific. I will be in the Orange Beach area.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

West pass ( I think its called ) or Alabama point.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Just about anywhere......really. There's no shortage of mullet. I know cause as much as I try to catch'em I do them very little harm. 

PS Anyone know where to find a good mullet net.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

I normally go towards Ft Morgan and do pretty well, but have caught them around west pass as mentioned above as well.

Brunsons Net Supply on hwy 98 in Foley is a good place to get a net.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

h2o4u said:


> Just about anywhere......really. There's no shortage of mullet. I know cause as much as I try to catch'em I do them very little harm.
> 
> PS Anyone know where to find a good mullet net.


Johnson nets on Massachusetts makes a good net if you are in Pensacola


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

Perido Pass, sea wall, west sided, south end, need a good pair of glases, they are fast, and you have to be quick. mike:thumbsup:


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I wade fish with a 10' bag net and have had pretty good luck lately in shin to thigh high water near shore. Best to go in the evenings or when skies are overcast. I get my nets made by Richard Broxson in Milton. Tell him Jason Robards sent you, even though my name is Greg.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

caught 9 just before dark tonight in thigh to waist deep water - upper Escambia bay.


----------

